

Ask HN: where can I find list of YC 2014 accepts? (and previous batches)? - bobosha

Pardon the newbie question, but googling around didn&#x27;t go anywhere - is there a list of YC companies by Year&#x2F;batch&#x2F;other?
======
mwmeyer
[http://yclist.com/](http://yclist.com/)

~~~
bobosha
Thanks but that is '13 and earlier. was asking about W14 (and previous
batches).

~~~
jaredsohn
yclist should be a big help for previous batches.

For W14, you can find some by searching Hacker News:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=w14#!/story/forever/0/w14](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=w14#!/story/forever/0/w14)

Generally, startups aren't announced as a part of YC until they seek press.
You can also often find a large list in articles written up on YC Demo Day.

